# Waving the White Flag on the Barista Express.



## frothycoffeeman (Oct 10, 2015)

Well after 750g of assorted beans, with a run to the shops to buy a 500g of beans to do the full hopper check, I've waved the white flag with the grinder on the BE. Even a phone call to Sage Helpline which basically went over everything I have tried or been suggested to try I.E. Fully bean hopper,weighing of grind in PF nothing has changed. Reset the grind level to 8 which is the recommended before adjusting the level up or down to dial in the grind for the beans being used. 1st shot was ok but the grind needed to be finer. Adjusted it to the next setting towards fine made sure I was getting 18g of grind in the PF same tamp pressure etc. The next shot just gushed out. Even my wife witnessed the next two attempts. Then I switched to the Sage Pro grinder on the same setting of 13 which was the setting for the fresh beans, and the shot was spot on with the store bought beans. So after running this all through with the helpline they suggested a issue with the burrs not adjusting properly or slipping. Lakeland are probably the most helpful retailer I've ever dealt with and after a short phone call the BE is being picked up and the SDTP is being dispatched. Seeing my Pro grinder still has over a year on the warranty and I was able to dial in the the grind within two shots, I feel coupled with the SDTP will be a more rewarding setup and seeing I'am eyeing up a Eureka Mignon mk2 grinder for my 2016 summer upgrade the SDTP fits well. Could of taken another BE, but that now niggling doubt about the built in grinder burrs I was not happy about having another one and having it epic fail again be it now or down the road.


----------

